# polls?



## MR.JUJU (Dec 11, 2004)

mine is Taffino on Vancovour island.:wub:


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 11, 2004)

Probably Disney World or Disneyland or just California and Florida.


----------



## MR.JUJU (Dec 11, 2004)

wouldn't it be funny if someone reported themself for spamming? I almost did that instead of presing quote...


----------



## MR.JUJU (Dec 11, 2004)

i like taffino becouse its by the ocean and i love the water.<(^_^<)


----------



## MR.JUJU (Dec 11, 2004)

i do!


----------



## MR.JUJU (Dec 11, 2004)

are all you guys loners?!?!


----------



## MR.JUJU (Dec 11, 2004)

why can't i make a poll? do you have to be of a curtian rank? becouse it won't let me make one.


----------



## MR.JUJU (Dec 11, 2004)

please?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 11, 2004)

I like Hilton Head in South Carolina. We own a condo there on the 4th floor overlooking the ocean. Its a great view and theres tons of golf courses there.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 11, 2004)

Idiot!


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 11, 2004)

I really don't know.  Ask Stormtrooper he should be here tomorrow.


----------



## MR.JUJU (Dec 11, 2004)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Idiot!


 *puts u on ignore list*


----------



## MR.JUJU (Dec 11, 2004)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I like Hilton Head in South Carolina. We own a condo there on the 4th floor overlooking the ocean. Its a great view and theres tons of golf courses there.


 i love golf!!!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2004)

Only Employees and Sages can.  Although with the new ranks you can earn the ability to make polls.  Untill then you'll just have to write it out.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do you want me to make a poll for you and say that you did it?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2004)

Or he could do this.... for example....

Whats your favorite GCN game?
Mrio Kart DD
Animal Crossing
SSBM
etc.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 18, 2004)

really! what do you shoot for 18?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 18, 2004)

Well it would be a little idiotic if you did report yourself. Especially on nsider.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 19, 2004)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Well it would be a little idiotic if you did report yourself. Especially on nsider.


 I did, because I had several browser windows open and I reported the wrong one.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 19, 2004)

what wound up happening to you?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2004)

Whenever you report something it emails me.  So I just deleted the email.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 20, 2004)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> what wound up happening to you?


 Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 20, 2004)

lucky duck <_<


----------



## JJRamone2 (Dec 20, 2004)

MR.JUJU said:
			
		

> wouldn't it be funny if someone reported themself for spamming? I almost did that instead of presing quote...


 thats kinda funny no offence, but im glad you didnt


----------



## NIN10DOGMR88 (Dec 20, 2004)

I do!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 20, 2004)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> lucky duck <_<


 Not really.  I looked at it.  Said "oooooooooooook".  And deleted the email.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 21, 2004)

oh, well never mind


----------



## DIDDYKONGDUDE (Dec 24, 2004)

MR.JUJU said:
			
		

> wouldn't it be funny if someone reported themself for spamming? I almost did that instead of presing quote...


 That would be kinda funny!  But hopefully you wouldn't ban yourself! :lol:


----------



## DIDDYKONGDUDE (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, I like a girl and she likes me but I'm too chicken to ask her out!  >_<


----------



## DIDDYKONGDUDE (Dec 24, 2004)

MR.JUJU said:
			
		

> mine is Taffino on Vancovour island.:wub:


 Mine is San Diego!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 26, 2004)

That place is nice. I went on a trip to there and loved it.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't..... I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## NINTENDORI (Jan 6, 2005)

I do. She's a really amazing gamer so we can play all kinds of games with each other. She's great.   
:wub:


----------



## NINTENDORI (Jan 6, 2005)

I like where I was born. Kanazawa, Japan. Just to let you guys know I'm half Japanese. Most of my Japanes family is there and its just so great there.


----------



## Mino (Jan 20, 2005)

MR.JUJU said:
			
		

> i like taffino becouse its by the ocean and i love the water.<(^_^<)


 Yea h I really liked Tofino, BC.  Yes I have been to Tofino.  I also like Vermont.


----------



## Mino (Jan 20, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> MR.JUJU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I also like Alaska... but not in the winter of course.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 22, 2005)

TYOSHI90 said:
			
		

> Probably Disney World or Disneyland or just California and Florida.


 same here.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 23, 2005)

I like Jackonville Florida, and  Duluth Minnesota.  It's great to go skiing in Duluth!


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 23, 2005)

yes. that should work.


----------



## Mino (Jan 23, 2005)

I like Duluth too, I live in Minnesota, I go there a lot.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 23, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I like Duluth too, I live in Minnesota, I go there a lot.


 You live in Minnesota??? Same here.


----------



## Mino (Jan 23, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I live in the Twin Cities (the suburbs actually)


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 23, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm in Minnetonka


----------



## MR.JUJU (Jan 25, 2005)

DIDDYKONGDUDE said:
			
		

> Well, I like a girl and she likes me but I'm too chicken to ask her out!  >_<


 
write a note or sumthin.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 26, 2005)

I do. she is a good games.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 29, 2005)

You are all SOO lucky.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Jan 29, 2005)

I do


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 29, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> You are all SOO lucky.


 its not so hard. I have already had like 3.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 7, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 easy for you to say.  You all go to school, and I homeschool.  Although, homeschooling IS better in a lot of different ways, and the only bad part is that you can't get a girl-friend as fast as those that go to school!  Oh well.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 8, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why don't you go to school then. 
ps: I didn't meet my GF in school. I met her in a party.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 8, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 becuase I DON'T WANT TO GO TO SCHOOL.  I like to study at home, and I'm WAY ahead of my collegues.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 8, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hum... cool. I wish we could study home in PR. we have to go to school.
and I really suggest you go to school. so that you can get in shape for
university. or do you get up early in your house? I really don't know much about this home study thing.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 8, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 .....

I actually sometimes get up at 10....


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 8, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ohh. I wish I were you. we have to get uo here at 7 am. its so dreadful. 
bed so comfy and the stupid clock starts to make stupid sounds. ohh.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 8, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know what you mean... actually, I DON'T know what you mean....


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 8, 2005)

here in PR we have to get up at 7 am to go to school. thats the thing I was saying... just in a diferent way.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 8, 2005)

I get up at 6 every day because my dads a teacher there and need to get down early.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 8, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> here in PR we have to get up at 7 am to go to school. thats the thing I was saying... just in a diferent way.


 I KNEW what you meant!  I just meant that I've never experienced it.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 8, 2005)

ohh. try it ones and telll me if you like it.


----------



## Mino (Feb 8, 2005)

DIDDYKONGDUDE said:
			
		

> Well, I like a girl and she likes me but I'm too chicken to ask her out!  >_<


 Same here.  I had two before I moved (not at once though).


----------



## Mino (Feb 8, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> here in PR we have to get up at 7 am to go to school. thats the thing I was saying... just in a diferent way.


 I get up at 7 and go to bed at 12 and I just pop-up.  I get up earlier every other day to shower.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 10, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 um.. I sometimes get uo at 6 to shower. sometimes. but I like getiing u at 7. im a sleepy head.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 10, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> ohh. try it ones and telll me if you like it.


 I tried it before.  It wasn't good.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 10, 2005)

Its hard for me to get a girl friend because i go to a all boys school...


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 10, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Its hard for me to get a girl friend because i go to a all boys school...


 lol


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 10, 2005)

and trust me...you don't want a girlfriend from there.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 10, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> and trust me...you don't want a girlfriend from there.


 LOL, but this is getting innappropriate.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 10, 2005)

alright, discussion over.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 10, 2005)

Can I lock this?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 12, 2005)

what the heck...go ahead.


----------



## Mino (Apr 4, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whoa!  I missed that post!
My family originally lived in Minnetonk before I was born!


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 5, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really?  Wow!  It's a really great place... anway, back on topic...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 5, 2005)

Here are mine.
Unerversal Studios 
Las Vegas
Alaska
Austraila


----------



## Mino (Apr 5, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Here are mine.
> Unerversal Studios
> Las Vegas
> Alaska
> Austraila


 You've been to Alaska?  I live there in the Summer...


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm thinking of going to either North Carolina or South Carolina in June or July... anyone been there?


----------



## Mino (Apr 16, 2005)

I've been everywhere 'cept Hawaii, but I don't remember those places much.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Apr 16, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of going to either North Carolina or South Carolina in June or July... anyone been there?


 I've been to Hilton Head in South Carolina. its really nice there. Great golf courses, the beach is excellent, and you go to sleep with waves crashing against the beach. Its really nice. Contrariry to  New York.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 16, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK, that's actually where we want to go; Hilton Head.    
^_^


----------



## Bastoise99 (Apr 16, 2005)

We stayed in a condo on the beach. It belonged to my mom's boss. Right where the condo was was a hotel. I forget what it was called.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 16, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> We stayed in a condo on the beach. It belonged to my mom's boss. Right where the condo was was a hotel. I forget what it was called.


 Marriot Hotel?  When we went to Florida last year, we rented a small house-like building owned by Marriot; it also had a kitchen.  The year before, we didn't know about those mini-houses and just stayed at the Marriot Hotel in Jacksonville.  It was great.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Apr 16, 2005)

Marriot is a great hotel business. I think they're nation wide, but I'm not sure. We took a plane out to Charlotte, and then drove a rental car to Hilton Head. They're only like an hour away from eachother. I hate plane rides though. I'm afraid the plane will crash randomly, or will be hi-jacked by terrorists. I also hate waiting for delays. On the way home we went to Chicago, and then home. The plane was delayed for 2 hours. <_<

Bulerias Grammar Notes - When you want to say "they are," you write it as "they're."  When you want to say there as in, "There is a great hotel in Florida," that is acceptable.


----------



## Mino (Apr 16, 2005)

BULERIAS, you nerd.      

Anyway, Marriot is nationwide.  My brother worked for them in Vermont and I remember one in Vancouver and Chicago and all sorts of places I've been to recently.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 16, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS, you nerd.
> 
> Anyway, Marriot is nationwide.  My brother worked for them in Vermont and I remember one in Vancouver and Chicago and all sorts of places I've been to recently.


 You are more grumpy than I am nerdy.


----------



## Mino (Apr 16, 2005)

Or am I?  I'm only grumpy when I have reason to be.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Apr 16, 2005)

Thats alot though. :lol:


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 16, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Or am I?  I'm only grumpy when I have reason to be.


 This is the only time I'm nerdy since I joined TBT. :|


----------



## Bastoise99 (Apr 16, 2005)

Same here. I never usually talk about videogames this in depth in public.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 16, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Same here. I never usually talk about videogames this in depth in public.


 I try to (with my dad) but he calls me an addict and says, "Videogames are bad for you, they will ruin your life!"  All of that stuff.  So now, I don't talk to anyone about video-games 'cept here.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 16, 2005)

vacation spot.... hmm... Florida    			 florida's nice


----------

